# gringo



## puroyduro

Hay una palabra asi en italiano?


----------



## Neuromante

Pienso que se use la misma. 
Este tipo de palabras suelen conservarla en la versión original. Piensa que su difución ha sido a través del cine y son bastante recientes por lo que no han tenido tiempo de mutar.

Más ejemplos
Mariachi, bandido, tequila, ¿¿¿¿Toreador????, chiquita


----------



## Horazio

Gringo se entiende pero no se usa.
Solo se usa en el cine/tele en las peliculas de cowboys por ejemplo.


----------



## puroyduro

Y que se usaria? Hay una palabra parecida?


----------



## xeneize

No, no se usa, si no en broma, pero sí se entiende bien.
Si querés decir _*gringo*_ como _extranjero genérico_, es "straniero" nomás 
Si querés decir _*gringo*_ como _yanqui_, en italiano es "yankee", el término inglés.
Una nota: en Argentina se solía usar _*gringo*_ para indicar....a los italianos! 

Ah, por acá la que se utiliza es únicamente _torero_ (mucho y no hay correspondiente italiano), Neuromante, nunca _toreador_.
_Chiquita_ no se suele usar (aparte por la marca de bananas famosa).


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, si fueras español y te movieras por Italia, te aseguro que oirías muchas más veces "toreador" que torero. Y con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. La culpa es de la opera Carmen

Es como "Bocattt´tto di cardenali" en España, Pronunciado como lo he escrito, si es que eso fuera posible.

Aparte ironías, creo que Gringo es la forma con la que en Mejico llaman a los Yanquis. Pero es muchisimo más despectiva, No la usan para "extranjero" sino como patronímico.


----------



## Oluja

Yo no soy español, pero de verdad que "toreador" en Italia nunca lo he oído, en cambio sí existe una canción bastante famosa en su época de Renato Carosone que se llama justamente "Torero"...


----------



## Silvia10975

Mai sentito neppure io in Italia toreador... E nella Carmen (caso vuole che abbia impaginato il libretto d'opera un paio di settimane fa), opera scritta in francese ma ambientata in Spagna, comunque cantano il "torero". Altri termini sì che li storpiamo, spesso sento "ovo de paloma" 
Per il resto, concordo con Xeneize, anche se yankee credo si usi ormai poco più...


----------



## CarolMamkny

Neuromante said:


> Aparte ironías, creo que Gringo es la forma con la que en Mejico llaman a los Yanquis. Pero es muchisimo más despectiva, No la usan para "extranjero" sino como patronímico.


 
Bueno, no lo usan solo los mexicanos, ahora lo usa toda la comunidad latinoamericana en general y fue un termino bastante fuerte al principio. Ahora incluso los americanos lo usan para hacer burla de ellos mismos. Eso si cuando escuchas a alguien de mal humor con un americano (por lo menos en NY) dicen: ("¡Gringo pendejo!").  Creo que en Italia lo más parecido seria decir "Yankee".


----------



## Loscar58

Solo quiero dejar sentado que la palabra gringo en español americano se aplica a toda persona que habla una lengua distinta del español, portugués o lengua indígena americana. 
Por eso han sido gringos los italianos, los polacos, los alemanes, y hasta los turcos.
En México la palabra se especializó y pasó a designar tan sólo a los Estadounidenses de orijen sajón o norte-europeo pasando a ser sinónimo de Yankee. Esta asepción se ha distribuido mucho gracias al cine y la TV pero crea confusiones y le quita universalidad a la palabra gringo.


----------



## Prometo

En méjico gringo es despectivo.

En una gran parte de sudamérica, gringo es cualquiera que luce blanco europeo.

Yo dudo que puedes usarlo en italiano de la misma manera que en america latina.

Pero estoy seguro que debe haber una palabra equivalente.

(Yanki en italiano es simplemente relacionado con USA - nada pejorativo.)


----------



## xeneize

_Yankee_ en italiano es como _yanqui_ en español, no es que sea en sí despectivo, pero tampoco halagador, creo...Es verdad que se usa menos, pero si buscás una palabra coloquial para los americanos, es esa, no se me ocurre otra.
Respecto de _gringo_, coincido con Loscar.
Y _torero_ es palabra asentada en italiano ya desde hace mucho (_toreador_ en cambio no recuerdo haberlo oído o leído nunca).


----------



## Grekh

Prometo said:


> En méjico gringo es despectivo.


 
Aclaro que la palabra "gringo" no siempre tiene connotación despectiva, ni peyorativa. Muchas veces la utilizamos simplemente para referirnos a las personas de Estados Unidos, sin afán de despreciarlos ni de hacerlos menos.


----------



## Prometo

xeneize said:


> _Yankee_ en italiano es como _yanqui_ en español, no es que sea en sí despectivo, pero tampoco halagador, creo...Es verdad que se usa menos, pero si buscás una palabra coloquial para los americanos, es esa, no se me ocurre otra.
> Respecto de _gringo_, coincido con Loscar.



"Yankee" es inglés, en italiano prefiero escribir "Yanki"

Es neutral, nunca dije otra cosa - claro, como cualquier otro modismo puede usarse tanto como halago que como insulto

"YANKI" se hace necesario ya que "los americanos" (a quienes se trata de refierir el que arriba escribe) no son solamente los de EEUUAA sino los de toda América (la cual es un continente de la misma manera que lo es Europa)

Este es un tema de gran envergadura, pero aquí que sea suficiente entender que es un grave error usar AMERICANO como genitivo de un solo pais... Americano es alguien o algo de América, un continente

Cuando los Estados Unidos de América tengan nombre apropiado como nación (hoy no lo tienen, pero antiguamente el país se nombró Columbia) entonces vamos a poder llamar a su gente otra cosa que Estadounidense (en castellano) o Yanki (en italiano)

En gran parte de Sudamérica (un sub-continente o región de América, el continente americano) GRINGO no tiene que ver nada con idiomas y si con las facciones y la apariencia de la persona - mientras más "blanco" europeo luce, más nórdico de semblante la persona, más gringo o gringa se supone que sea


----------



## xeneize

> Yankee" es inglés, en italiano prefiero escribir "Yanki"


 
Vos podés escribir como prefieras, pero si buscás la palabra italiana siento decirte que en italiano se escribe *yankee*. "Yanki" a lo mejor en castellano, pero en italiano no existe, está mal.
Te lo tacharían como error.
En italiano tenemos montones de anglicismos, y, diferentemente del español, dejamos la grafía inglesa, no se adaptan nunca.

En cuanto a si es despectivo, no necesariamente.
Pero halagador no lo es nunca.
Es coloquial, pero tira a burlesco o irónico, hasta despectivo. 
Si querés halagar a un americano, acá no le decís "yankee".

Respecto de lo de "americano", tenés razón, pero ése es el nombre que se usa en italiano, castellano, francés, alemán, portugués, y muchos idiomas más exclusivamente para los estadounidenses.
Acá nadie se referiría con "americano" a un mexicano o a un argentino. Nunca. Nomás para los yanquis.
Sé que no es correcto, sabemos muy bien que América es todo el continente, faltaría más, pero es así, se dice así, y no le vamos a poder hacer nada.

Y yankee es coloquial y no muy usado, en italiano. Los diarios ponen siempre *gli americani*, y las tevés, y la gente también. Es el único gentilicio (no "genitivo" , _gentilicio_), digamos, ya que _statunitensi_ no lo dice ni escribe nadie.
Este gentilicio sí que existe en italiano ("yanki" en cambio no existe), y es el más apropiado para el nombre del país (no entiendo que querés decir con que "no tienen nombre apropiado"), en inglés el único gentilicio es "american", pero en italiano o español sí que tenemos el que se refiere a los Estados Unidos, sólo que no lo usamos, supongo porque es largo, y todos prefieren _americanos/americani_.
_Yankee_ lo usan de vez en cuando para resaltar en tono de broma alguna cosa, muy a menudo no agradable, que quieren achacar a los americanos.
Por ejemplo: poné que se viene Bush a Italia, entonces algún grupo organiza una protesta, y capaz ponen: *protesta contro gli yankee*.
Pero si un diario titularía algo como "il presidente degli yankee", sonaría muy despectivo y parecería dicho con intención peyorativa.
¿Me entendés lo que quiero decir?... 

En cuanto a lo de "gringo", no es así, se refiere tanto a los idiomas como la apariencia.
_*Gringo*_, originariamente, en castellano, era un extranjero que no hablaba español.
Así que, el sentido original es ese, y se refiere al idioma. Podés comprobarlo mirando el diccionario Rae. 
En Sudamérica, con la palabra se indicaba cualquiera que hablara otro idioma que no fuera el español o el portugués. Así que, se aplicó este gentilicio a los ingleses, a los italianos, a los rusos, etc.
Luego, se extendió inclusive a los criollos sudamericanos que tenían aspecto de europeo nórdico, con tez blanca, pelo rubio y ojos azules.
En cambio, en México y muchos más países, se popularizó especialmente para los norteamericanos o estadounidenses, y esta acepción vino ganando popularidad y se extendió mucho dondequiera. 
Así que, siempre hubo relación entre la palabra gringo y los idiomas, y luego también con el aspecto de las personas.

Saludos


----------



## CarolMamkny

O.K... Voy a dar un ejemplo que espero ayude en esta discusión.

Cuando voy de visita a Bogotá, muchas veces veo escrito en las paredes "fuera gringos imperialistas" cosa que ya sabemos no significa nada amistoso. Hace poco estaba en Roma y fui a visitar a un amigo en Trastevere y encontre un grafiti que decia (en italiano) ¡No a bush! ¡No a la guerra yankee!. A mi parecer que las dos palabras son usadas en este caso de igual manera. 

PS. En español/castellano también se escribe YANKEE


----------



## xeneize

Perfecto Carol, es así. Por eso digo que no es una palabra exactamente neutra en italiano (si lo digo es porque lo sé...), no es despectiva en sí, pero tira a despectiva prácticamente casi siempre que se use, y no hay otro termino.
Sí, en castellano escribimos también *yankee*, por lo menos en Argentina.
Saludos chica


----------



## xeneize

Mirá vos:
la cuarta acepción de la Rae para *americano* es esta:

*4. *adj. *estadounidense.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.


Así que, me desdigo de todo lo dicho anteriormente.
Decirle *americano* a uno de *los Estados Unidos* *no* es un error, ni en castellano ni en italiano.
Puede no ser muy preciso, pero no es un error.
Y es su gentilicio aceptado, junto con *estadounidense*.
Saludos


----------



## esteban

La palabra "gringo" se usa tanto en Colombia que ha dejado de ser despectiva (salvo, obviamente, en los casos que han mencionado ustedes). La palabra se ve y se escucha por doquier, hasta en los diarios importantes de Colombia como es _El Tiempo_ por ejemplo. Para evitar malentendidos y para no herir sensibilidades, siempre es bueno estar al tanto del tipo de palabras, giros o expresiones que se usan en determinados países que a uno podrían resultar chocantes y que sin embargo se usan allí sin el ánimo de ofender a nadie. Si un colombiano le dice a su novia de Estados Unidos "mi gringuita", con ello no pretende insultarla. Generalizando un poco me permitiría decir que los hispanohablantes y los italianos tendemos a ser "bocones". Yo viví dos años en Boloña (ciudad que adoro) y al principio, me parecía un poco fea la palabra "extracommunitario" que en Italia, a resumidas cuentas, se usa como nombre genérico para "extranjero de país tercermundista" (aunque en teoría un suizo es un extracomunitario porque Suiza no hace parte de la Unión europea...). No es raro encontrar titulares del tipo "Due extracommunitari trovati morti sotto il ponte di via Toscana"...Cuando tuvimos, mis compañeros y yo, visita de gente que quería alquilar una habitación donde vivíamos, algunos me preguntaban si había muchos _extracommunitari_ en el barrio (a mí que soy colombiano ). Contestaba jodiendo "Sì guarda, io ad esempio, ormai ogni casa ha il suo extracommunitario" y nadie se ponía molesto. En fin, no estoy haciendo apología de cuanto calificativo despectivo se le pueda ocurrir a uno, mi punto es que para apreciar el verdadero significado de una palabra, a veces no basta traducirla al propio idioma. Ahora, hay cosas que, por supuesto, no se pueden tolerar.

Saludos

esteban


----------



## Prometo

es que hay brutos en todas partes  y no dije feos


----------



## Horazio

En mi variedad "gringo" no es para nada despectivo. Se usa màs bien para extranjeros "blanquitos",osea, un africano es extranjero pero no es "gringo".


----------

